# I wish all of you the best.



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Dear Plumbing Zone Members,

I'm just not meant for Plumbing Zone, and Plumbing Zone is not meant for me.
Regardless what some of you folks may think, I am a great plumber who has
put everything into this trade. I truly will miss a few of you on here. I'm sorry
things did not work out. Good Luck to all of you!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to see you go Triple Crown. Sometimes just taking a break makes things clearer.

I have enjoyed reading your posts. I understand how some things can be taken out of context, or you say something out of frustration, and before you know it, its not fun.

I wish you well and much success in all your endeavors.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Dear Plumbing Zone Members,
> 
> I'm just not meant for Plumbing Zone, and Plumbing Zone is not meant for me.
> Regardless what some of you folks may think, I am a great plumber who has
> ...


I wouldn't leave just for some nonsense


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey!
Before you go...
That 7 digits is with the decimal... Right? :laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I say when you make your bed, you better get nice and comfy because you're sleeping in it.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Wow, talk about being dramatic. Breaking up with an internet site, well I ve seen it all now.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Dear Plumbing Zone Members,
> 
> I'm just not meant for Plumbing Zone, and Plumbing Zone is not meant for me.
> Regardless what some of you folks may think, I am a great plumber who has
> ...


Oh quit being so drama... save it for facebook


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with RJ. I enjoyed a lot of your posts... I think you are a good plumber... And your posts were often over the top hard ass( which I found humorous ) and at times inappropriate( posts to redwood)...., hey man, I like the ACTION, but if you give, you GOT to be able to take it.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I would prefer that you and your experience stay, but your extreme bravado and wild outbursts leave. Either way, I wish you nothing but the best and future success.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

?????


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

We have a way of eliminating the weak :laughing:

Who was that guy? I can't say I remember anything he posted


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Haha. What a sore break up.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Na na na na. Na na na na. Hey hey hey, goodbye!!!


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

I dont think its plumbing zones fault sometimes you have to man up to your mistakes instead of cowing down and walking away. Maybe you should go back and re read all of your posts 90% of them were brutal and disrespectful, no matter what we are all pros here and all deserve a mutual repsect for one another. Puffing yourself up all the time with your rhetoric like your the only plumber out there who works hard sounds like you have a self esteem problem. We all work hard and probably all can teach each other something new thats the best part of this forum but making believe your on a pedestal looking down on all of us mere lowly plumbers is just ridiculous. I rarely post but always come to read and it seemed everytime i read a thread it had some pretentious arrogant rant by yourself so i guess im probably not the only one glad to see you go.. Good riddance and maybe when you get off your horse you can join us!!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't work all that hard anymore. I spend most of my days screwing with kids heads :laughing:


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I am sorry you are leaving. So......Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Triplecrown.....I think you're really blowing this outta proportion. Sleep on it but this is a great place to be and you brought alot to the table here. You should really stay.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Triplecrown.....I think you're really blowing this outta proportion. Sleep on it but this is a great place to be and you brought alot to the table here. You should really stay.













And tell that Swedishcharm guy to come back too....:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

....


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Take it on the run baby, if that's the way you want it baby, then I don't want you around. - REO Speedwagon

I miss my sing- a-longs. As I recall, you and air gap were pretty good at it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Airgap and I were in a Journey cover band called The Lovin' Touchin' Squeezens'.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Airgap and I were in a Journey cover band called The Lovin' Touchin' Squeezens'.


Doing that right now, Mike.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Oddly enough, I just found Triplecrown24 and a few others have joined "the place we do speak of" in recent days. I though he left PZ because of those members picking on him.

Mark


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't recall reading he left for that reason.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> I don't recall reading he left for that reason.


Maybe you should quote another song. 

"I get up, I get down" -- Closer to the edge


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

TripleCrown comes to a site on his own. He then publicly quits to a bunch of professionals that listen to whining, *****ing, and excuses on almost a daily basis. Sorry but no sympathy here. Grow a pair of balls and come back when you no longer pee like a puppy.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Maybe you should quote another song.
> 
> "I get up, I get down" -- Closer to the edge


How about this one?

Well I hear you went up to Saratoga and your horse naturally won
Then you flew your lear jet up to Nova Scotia
To see the total eclipse of the sun
Well you're where you should be all the time
And when you're not you're with


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Oddly enough, I just found Triplecrown24 and a few others have joined "the place we do speak of" in recent days. I though he left PZ because of those members picking on him.
> 
> Mark


Or gear junkie invited him and/or he's another ghost account. You guys get creepier by the minute...:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Or gear junkie invited him and/or he's another ghost account. You guys get creepier by the minute...:laughing:


Please don't bring my name into the matter.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Or gear junkie invited him and/or he's another ghost account. You guys get creepier by the minute...:laughing:


You're Delusional...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Please don't bring my name into the matter.


If you invited him, then I'm Betty Crocker


----------

